
Noving closer to a potential cure for peanut allergies - sundvor
https://crackingcures.mcri.edu.au/
======
Cozumel
The cure has been here for at least 6 years already
[https://www.enterprise.cam.ac.uk/news/study-shows-new-
peanut...](https://www.enterprise.cam.ac.uk/news/study-shows-new-peanut-
allergy-treatment-works/) probably earlier, just this is the one I remember
reading at the time.

------
sundvor
Additional information:
[http://www.theage.com.au/national/health/peanutallergy-
cure-...](http://www.theage.com.au/national/health/peanutallergy-cure-close-
after-australian-breakthrough-20170816-gxxz10)

